# Telekom unberechtigte Sperrung des Telefons und Kosten



## Anonymous (26 August 2003)

Hallo.

Ich hatte Mitte Juli einen Einspruch gegen eine Rechnung der Telekom gemacht, auf der 0190 Gebühren in Höhe von 250 € verbucht wurden. Vor weniger als 4 Wochen hatte ich einen Formbrief bekommen, in dem stand, das Überprüfungen ergeben haben, dass alles korrekt aufgeführt ist. Auf diesen Brief hatte ich noch nicht geantwortet. Dann kam vor einigen Tagen eine Mahnung ins Haus geflattert, dass ich den offenen Restbetrag (die 0190 Gebühren) zahlen sollte und zwar schnellstens...
Seit heute morgen geht mein Telefon nicht mehr. Mittlerweile habe ich den Dialer gefunden (zahl.tmp 16,384 bytes) und bei der Polizei Anzeige geben unbekannt erstattet. Habe auch bei der Telekom angerufen, dass sie die Sperrung zurücknehmen sollen, da sie unberechtigt wäre.Die meinten da ich nicht auf die erste post geantwortet habe, sei es berechtigt, sie versucht aber, sich um die sache zu kümmern und die sperre zurückzunehmen.
Nun meine Frage. Darf die Telekom ünerhaupt nach weniger als 4 Wochen die Leitung sperren( ich hatte wie gesagt den einwand hingeschickt und auch die unstrittigen gebühren in voller höhe überwiesen). Und Fallen nun für mich Kosten für die Sperrung und hoffentliche Entsperrung an?

Mfg
Jenzke


----------



## haudraufundschluss (26 August 2003)

Hallo Jenzke,

könntest Du zum besseren Verständnis bitte genauer ausführen, wie genau Du der Telekom gegenüber Deine Einwendung begründet hat und was genau in dem Antwortschreiben stand?


----------



## Anonymous (26 August 2003)

hallo.

also ich hatte mit dem musterschreiben von www.dialerschutz.de den einwand gegen die telefonrechnung eingelegt, das war am 16.07.
am 05.08. bekam ich das antwortschreiben, in dem stand, das nach intensiver überprüfung unseres anschlusses kein abrechnungsfehler vorliegt. am 15.08. bekamen wir eine mahnung, in der die telekom die zahlung fordert und mit sperrung des telefonanschlusses droht.
ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich alle gebühren der telefonrechnung abzüglich der strittigen 0190-verbinbdungen rechtzeitig bezahlt habe.nun hatte ich aus verzweiflung gestern bei der polizei erstmal eine anzeige gegen unbekannt gemacht. denn ich konnte damals keinen dialer auf meinem rechner finden. habe mich dann gestern abend bis in die nacht hinein nochmal an meinen rechner gesetzt und mich im internet belesen auf dialerschutzseiten. dann bin ich auf die neuartigen selbstzerstörenden dialer gestoßen, vor denen auch das BSI warnt. und genau die genannten zahl.tmp dateien habe ich im temp ordner gefunden. es handelt sich zweifelsfrei um den dialer! habe dann in der nacht bei der telekom angerufen und denen miotgeteilt dass ich bei der polizei strafanzeige gegen unbekannt gemacht habe und heute morgen nochmal hingehen werde, und die anzeig ereitern, da ich ja nun die beweise gesichert habe und was gegen den dialeranbieter in der hand habe. und zu meinem verblüffen war heute morgen das telefon gesperrt. habe dann per handy der plozei mitgeteilt, dass ich den dialer gefunden habe und dass von ihm auch schon vom BSI gewarnt wurde. Habe dann die telekom angerufen und gefragt wieso mein telefon gesperrt sei. die meinten wie oben beschrieben dass es wegen der offenen beträge gesperrt wurde. ich meinte, dass es nach TKV §19 abs 4 nicht getsattet sei, bei einspruch gegen eine rechnung das telefon zu sperren. dann meinte die freundliche telekom dame dass wir aber am 05.08. antwort auf unserebn einspruch bekommen hatten und somit der einspruch, da wir uns seit dem nicht mehr schriftlich (wohl aber telefonisch mehrmals!!!) bei der telekom gemeldet hatten, aufgehoben war und die sperrung somit nicht unberechtigt sei. 
Die telekom hat also gerade mal 20 tage nach der ersten antwort bzw 10 tage nach der mahnung unserenb anschlus gesperrt, ist das rechtens??
ich habe der frau die sache erklärt und nochmals geschildert, dass ich den dialer gestern noch sichern konnte und heute meine anzeige bei der polizei verfollständigen könne. habe ihr auch erkläört, dass es nachweislich ein dialer ist, der mit rechtlich nicht erlaubten mitteln sich einwählt (es handelt sich um den den selbstzerstörenden dialer der nur zahl.tmp ünrig lässt) und habe ihr auch erklärt, dass das bsi vor dem dialer warnt. sie meinte dann, dass sie sich um den fall kümmert und versucht die sperrung rückgängig zu machen.
so und nun nochmal meine frage...

durfte die telekom überhaupt schon sperren nach so kurzer zeit?
muss ich für die sperrung was zahlen?
wie lange kann es dauern bis endlich wieder entsperrt ist und kosten diese entsperren auch wieder was?
und was kann man nun noch machen?

ich werd eheute einen erneuten einspruch gegen die rechnugn einlegen und das schreiben vom BSI beilegen.
habe hier schon gelesen, dass einige glück hatten und die telekom dies akzeptiert hat und von einer zahlung der 0190 gebühren absieht.
was denkst ihr?
muss ich die 250 euro zahlen? und die mahngebühren und was noch dazu kommt?
was mache ich nun ma besten.

und danke für die hilfe hier ist echt spitze.

mfg
jenzke


----------



## Anonymous (26 August 2003)

aso eins noch.
in dem einspruch damals hatte ich verlangt, dass die telekom die komplette nummer der strittigen verbindungen herausrückt, damit ich gegen die betreiber vorgehen kann. aber die tun sie nicht wegen datenschutzgründen. ich habe von jeher einen einzelnachweis mit 3 xxxen am ende. habe vorhin, wo ich die entsperrung verlangt habe auch gleich 0190 nummern sperren lassen und in zukunft den kompletten nummernnachweis gefordert.
mfg
jenzke


----------



## BenTigger (26 August 2003)

Was willst du mehr, mit dem Antwortschreiben, das alles in Ordnung ist, kannst du doch belegen, das du auf das erste Schreiben reagiert hast und Einwände erhoben hattest. Ruf noch mal an und wenn die dann wieder kommen, du hättest ja nicht reagiert,  frage dann, warum sie dir schreiben zusenden, wenn du ja gar nicht reagiert hast, in dem sie auf anfragen von dir eingehen


----------



## Anonymous (26 August 2003)

hallo nchmal.

also ich hatte nur einmal einen einwand an die gemacht.


mein einwand gegen die rechnung: 16.07.
schreiben von telekom, einwand abgelehnt: 05.08.
mahnung von telekom: 15.08.

mehr schriftlicher kontakt hat bisher nicht stattgefunden.
ich habe da nur zwischendurch immer angerufen und wie gesagt gestern das mit der polizei und heute die sperrung.
ich werde erst heute wieder schriftlich mit der telekom in kontakt treten (erneuter einwand) und das bsi schreiben dazulegen und denen sagen, dass ich bei der polizei ne anzeige gemacht habe.

mfg
jenzke


----------



## Anonymous (26 August 2003)

mir gehts eigentlich nur darum...
ich hatte am 05.08 die ablehnung meines einspruches, dann am 15.08. die mahnung und nun heute die sperrung. ich bin in telefonischen kontakt mit denen getreten...dürfen die so schnell meinen anschluß sperren?? ich muss geschätlich bedingt ne menge anrufe machen und das jetzt alles übers handy das kostet ne menge geld, und wenn die meinen anschluß zu unrecht gesperrt haben (immerhin bin ich nicht in zahlungsverzug, denn ich habe die telekom rechnung bezahlt..nur eben nicht die 0190 gebühren), dann werde ich denen damit drohen, dass schadensersatzansprüche geltend machen werde...

habe da eben nochmal angerufen und gefragt wann die sperre weggenommen wird..aber das kann gerade keiner beantwortet weil mittag ist, echt spitze!

also: dürfen die nach 20 tagen ablehung des einsporuches und nach 10 tagen mahnung meinen anschlkuß sperren? und wenn nein, kann ich von denen die handykosten, die so für mich jetzt enstehen, fordern? und wie lange kann das noch dauern bis die sperrung aufgehoben wird. ich bin echt am vertzweifeln...zumal nun mehr oder wenbiger alles geklärt ist, nachdem ich den dialer sichergestellt habe, machen die so einen humbug. und ich bin mal gespannt was dei sich den service der sperrung und entsperrung kosten lassen.

mfg
jenzke


----------



## haudraufundschluss (26 August 2003)

Jenzke schrieb:
			
		

> dann meinte die freundliche telekom dame dass wir aber am 05.08. antwort auf unserebn einspruch bekommen hatten und somit der einspruch, da wir uns seit dem nicht mehr schriftlich (wohl aber telefonisch mehrmals!!!) bei der telekom gemeldet hatten, aufgehoben war und die sperrung somit nicht unberechtigt sei.



Wenn ich Deine Beschreibung des Sachverhalts richtig verstehe, ist diese Antwort absoluter Unsinn. Die Telekom kann keine Einreden "aufheben" oder für unzulässig erklären. Es liegt in der Natur der Sache bei strittigen Forderungen, dass man nicht einer Meinung ist. Die Telekom darf Dein Schweigen nicht als "Aufheben" oder Rücknahme der Einrede werten, aber ganz sicher darf sie das Nichtbezahlen der fraglichen Position als konkludentes Handeln  zur Einrede verstehen. Von daher sollte man da vielleicht ein wenig unhöflich mit der Tür ins Haus fallen, weil Du ja nichts dafür kannst. Weder das Sperren, noch das Entsperren darf Dir in Rechnung gestellt werden - Ganz im Gegenteil ist Dir Schaden entstanden, weil Du ja momentan auf Dein Handy angewiesen bist. Und Du kannst sogar belegen, dass die Telekom die Einrede erhalten hat, wie bentigger auch meinte.

Was die fragliche Nummer betrifft, so hat die Telekom die Verbindungsdaten im einzelnen auf Verlangen aufzuschlüsseln. Das hat nichts mit einem gekürzten oder ungekürzten Einzelverbindungsnachweis zu tun. Kann sie das nicht, kann sie keine Forderung begründen.


----------



## Anonymous (26 August 2003)

@haudraufundschluss

ich habe bei der telekom wie schon beschrieben einen einzelverbindungnachweis mit 3xxxen am ende. auf meine forderung, mir die ganze nummer des anbieters zu nennen war genau das hier die antwort der telekom in der ablehnung meines einwandes:

"...da von ihnen keine einwilligung für die speicherung der vollständigen rufnummern vorliegt, ist es der DTAG, aus datenschutzgründen verboten, die vollständigen rufnummern zu speichern. es ist uns leider nicht möglich, ihnen die anschriften des betreibers und die vollständige rufnummern mitzuteilen..."

alles sehr komisch oder??

mfg
jenzke


----------



## Raimund (26 August 2003)

*Tikomm und der Dialer*

@jenzke,

wenn Du das Telefon geschäftlich brauchst,wäre wohl sinnvoll, wenn Du anwaltschafliche Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen würdest. Bin kein Jurist, aber so weit ich weiß, kann das Telefon ggf. per einstweiliger Verfügung wieder frei geschaltet werden.

Sonst kann ich Dir für die Zukunft nur vorschlagen:

Keine telefonischen Diskussionen mit den Callgirls vom Callcenter. Deren Sachkompetenz ist sehr unterschiedlich, Du sprichst immer mit einer anderen und zum Schluss weiß niemand von nichts.  

Am besten immer schriftlich "Einschreiben" evtl. per Rückschein oder ´mit protokollierendem Fax.

Wenn Einsprüche gegen die Rechnung erfolgen, muss Tikomm die ganze Nummer nachweisen können, andere Einlassungen sind unwahr!

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## haudraufundschluss (26 August 2003)

http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/tkv_1998/__16.html

Ist mir auch nicht ganz klar, was das soll Andere haben weniger Probleme. Der gekürzte Einzelverbindungsnachweis entbindet die Telekom nicht von den Verpflichtungen in § 16 Nr. 1 TKV. Und die beschriebenen Ausnahmen unter Nr. 2 treffen nicht auf Dich zu, noch auf den gekürzten Einzelverbindungsnachweis zu. Von daher muss (und kann auch ganz sicher) die Telekom die Verbindungsdaten vollständig aufschlüsseln.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (26 August 2003)

Jenzke schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe bei der telekom wie schon beschrieben einen einzelverbindungnachweis mit 3xxxen am ende. auf meine forderung, mir die ganze nummer des anbieters zu nennen war genau das hier die antwort der telekom in der ablehnung meines einwandes:
> 
> "...da von ihnen keine einwilligung für die speicherung der vollständigen rufnummern vorliegt, ist es der DTAG, aus datenschutzgründen verboten, die vollständigen rufnummern zu speichern. es ist uns leider nicht möglich, ihnen die anschriften des betreibers und die vollständige rufnummern mitzuteilen..."
> 
> ...


Nicht komisch - traurig! Du hast Dich von der DTAG datenrechtlich schützen lassen, indem Du keinen EVN beauftragt hast. Jetzt ist es in der Tat für die DTAG nicht mehr möglich die angewählte Nummer zu ermitteln. Die Abrechnung erfolgt in Volumen - die Daten der A-Teilnhemer bleiben dabei verborgen. Die vollständige Nummer steht nur für (ich bin mir aber nicht sicher) 72 Stunden zur Verfügung. In dieser Zeit erfolgt die Volumenabrechnung zwischen den Carriern, d. h. in Vorauskasse.
Erst bei Einwendungen der Endkunden, wird die Einwahl erneut aufgerufen. Doch dabei kommt der Datenschutz auf den Plan - die Daten des A-Teilnehmers werden dem Reseller für dessen Abrechnung mitgeteilt, jedoch nicht die angerufene Nummer. Diese dürfte verschlüsselt in den Volumendaten stecken, wie auch bereits die persönlichen Daten. Der Reseller muss nun nur die Widerspruchsdaten mit diesen verschlüsselten Daten abgleichen. Das dürfte dann auch nicht schwer sein, da nur sehr selten mehrere Einwahlen sekundengeanau aufeinander treffen.
Datenschutz - auf diesem Gebiet werden wohl lediglich die User vor sich selbst geschützt und wohin das führt und wem das nützt sieht man hier ganz deutlich.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (26 August 2003)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht komisch - traurig! Du hast Dich von der DTAG datenrechtlich schützen lassen, indem Du keinen EVN beauftragt hast. Jetzt ist es in der Tat für die DTAG nicht mehr möglich die angewählte Nummer zu ermitteln.


Das ist Blödsinn. Ich habe sowas auch nicht. Denn in dem Fall muss die Telekom die Benutzer auch darauf hinweisen und das sollte sie dann auch im konkreten Fall belegen können (siehe §16 Nr. 2 TKV)...


----------



## Anonymous (26 August 2003)

hmmm...ist die aussage von der telekom nun richtig oder nicht??
aber davon mal ganz abgesehen...mir ist letztendlich nun egal, wie genau diese nummer lautet..ich habe den dialer gefunden und der ist nachweislich illegal und somit werden die niemals geld für diese 0190 verbindungen von mir sehen...damit gehe ich wenn es sein muss auch vor gericht...
und übrigens..meine telefon ist immer noch gesperrt..die essen aber lange zu mittag 

mfg
jenzke


----------



## Raimund (26 August 2003)

*Tikomm-Sperre*

@Jenzke,

ruf doch die Störungsstelle an und mach ihnen Dampf. Vergiss die Heißlinie. Zuerst sind die beim Mittagessen und dann beim Nachmittagskaffee.   

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Anonymous (26 August 2003)

*Gekürzter Einzelverbindungsnachweis*

Die Telekom kann auch Monate später noch die komplette Mehrwertnummer bekanntgeben.
Da die Telekom mit den Carriern auf der einen Seite und den Kunden auf der anderen Seite abrechnet, kann sie durch ihre doppelte Buchführung aufschlüsseln, wer wann welche Gutschrift und welche Belastung erhalten hat. Da der gekürzte EVN die Nummer fast komplett aufführt, kann die Telekom diesen Nachweis führen. Da der Aufwand sehr hoch ist, wird dies in aller Regel durch die Telekom abgelehnt.
Bei einer Drohung mit einer Auskunftsklage spuren die Herren Ricke und Co. jedoch....


----------



## haudraufundschluss (26 August 2003)

Ich bekomme meine Rechnung jeden Monat von der Telekom und habe weder einen gekürzten, noch einen ungekürzten Einzelverbindungsnachweis. Aber jedes Mal findet sich eine kleine Belehrung am Ende der Rechnung:



> *Wir sind verpflichtet, Ihre Verbindungsdaten spätestens 6 Monate nach Versand der Rechnung zu löschen, sofern Sie nicht sogar sofortige Löschung mit uns vereinbart haben*


Wenn entsprechende Abreden getroffen wurden, die die Telekom von der Aufschlüsselung der Verbindungsdaten entbinden könnte, sollte Sie das belegen können.

Interessant ist auch das hier:
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/agwiesb250902.pdf

@Jenzke:

Wenn Du den Anschluss auch beruflich benutzt, sollte es dem einen oder der anderen bei der Telekom ganz warm ums Herz werden. Leih Dir ein Fax und setze eine Frist...


----------



## Anonymous (26 August 2003)

Das ist wirklich wahnsinn.

Habe jetzt einen Anruf von der Telekom erhalten nachdem sie meine SPerre nicht wegnehmen.
Sie berufen sich darauf, dass ich mich seit dem 05.08. nicht schriftlich mehr bei ihnen gemeldet habe und somit mit der ablehnung meines einwandes einverstanden war. über die telefonischen gespräche mit der telekom liegen natürlich keine einträge vor. sie unetrstellen mir, dass ich mich nicht genmeldet hätte, und nur wegen der abstellung mich gemeldet habe. sie werden die sperrung nicht zurücknehmen solange ich nicht die offenen beträge zahle.
so ich werde jetzt bei der polizei gleich noch ne anzeige direkt gegen die dtag machen und einen anwalt aufsuchen.
ich werde denen sämtliche handykosten in rechnung stellen. ich bin echt entsetzt vob der telekom.

mfg
jenzke


----------



## Anonymous (26 August 2003)

*Sperre*

Hier hilft nur einstweiliger Rechtsschutz.
Wenn nur die 0190 Nummern nicht bezahlt sind, verliert die Telekom in 9 von 10 Fällen. Bei Eintritt des zehnten Falls stimmt entweder die Geschichte nicht oder der Anwalt versteht sein Handwerk nicht.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (26 August 2003)

Schon vergessen?
Die Telekom beansprucht eine Grundfarbe und einen Buchstaben des Alphabets als ihr geistiges Eigentum...

@Jenzke:
Vielleicht tut ein Anwalt hier wirklich Not. Im Zweifelsfall schaut es so aus, dass die Telekom nachweisen muss, dass Du Deinen Einspruch zurückgenommen hast. Schweigen als Annahme, wie man Dir erklären möchte, funktioniert nur, wenn es vorher ausdrücklich vereinbart wurde. Was belegbar bleibt, ist Dein Schreiben und dazu die fehlende Überweisung. Was nicht oder nur am Telefon gesagt wurde, ist ziemlich schwammig.

Dass bei der Telekom irgendso ein Dussel mit nicht sonderlich guten hellseherischen Fähigkeiten Dein Schweigen als Willenserklärung ausgelegt hat, ist eigentlich typisch T...

Ich würde es mit Fax probieren. Einmal erklärst Du den Sachverhalt und beschreibst, warum die Forderung nach wie vor mit einer Einrede behaftet ist und heftest das ursprüngliche Schreiben nochmals als Anlage an. Dann bittest Du unter Berufung auf § 16 Nr. 1 TKV um die aufgeschlüsselten Verbindungsdaten und gleich noch um die Prüfungsdokumentation, die ja notwendig geworden ist. Schließlich setzt Du eine enge Frist im Stundenbereich mit der Androhung, den entstandenen Schaden, weil geschäftlich genutzter Anschluss auf die Telekom umzulegen und drohst dann noch mit einer Anzeige wegen Geldwäsche nach Schema Jurist.

Vielleicht hilft´s ja...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (26 August 2003)

Jenzke schrieb:
			
		

> Sie berufen sich darauf, dass ich mich seit dem 05.08. nicht schriftlich mehr bei ihnen gemeldet habe und somit mit der ablehnung meines einwandes einverstanden war.



Das ist ein leichtes "Missverständnis" - Man könnte vom Sprachgebrauch der Telekomiker her vielleicht sagen, dass sie Einwände ablehnen, aber darauf sollten sie keineswegs irgendwelche Handlungen begründen. Wann eine Einrede begründet oder zulässig ist oder auch nicht, darf sicher niemand bei der Telekom entscheiden...


----------



## Marie (26 August 2003)

anrufen, den Vorgesetzten verlangen wegen ungerechtfertigter Sperre! Fax schicken!! Nix per Mail und nix per Telefon!

Wenn Du Dich mit der normalen Hotline abgibst, dann wird das nie was. Im Zweifelsfall bestreiten die Deine Aussagen.


----------



## Anonymous (26 August 2003)

*Telekom...anrufen...*

@Marie: Glaub mir, den Telekom-Mitarbeiter... egal ob Call-Center oder Vorgesetzte.... gehen Deine Anrufe "am Arsch" vorbei.

Ich hab es jetzt schon zwei mal durchgemacht.... je 9 Monate!!!

Nach jeder Rechnung angerufen, gemailt, und gefaxt..... 

Nach einiger Zeit musste ich den Mitarbeiter der Telekom aufklären, was geht und was nicht.

Vorgesetzte leiten es dann weiter an andere..... haben plötzlich nichts mehr damit zu tun. Andere sind zuständig. Oder die sind nicht mehr auffindbar..anworten einfach nicht mehr... etc. etc...

Im Grund macht man sich nur die Nerven kaputt..

Das EINZIGE was hilft... Anbieter wechseln....


----------



## Anonymous (26 August 2003)

@Threaderöffner: Alles telefonische nochmals schriftlich bestätigen!!!!!

Die Telekom schaut nachher nur, was geschrieben wurde... alles was am Telefon stattgefunden hat.... ist wech....

Sperrung des Telefonanschlussen 10 Tage nach Mahnung: JA... kenne ich.

Steht in der Mahnung drin! Ob es rechtens ist????

Immer die Namen merken und mit ins die Bestätigungsschreiben rein!!!

BeschwerdeManagment der Telekom in Berlin anschreiben!!!

Immer direkt so hoch wie möglich beschweren.... "ganz unten" kannst Du alles vergessen...


----------



## Captain Picard (26 August 2003)

*Re: Telekom...anrufen...*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Das EINZIGE was hilft... Anbieter wechseln....



Na ja , so doll ist der Unterschied mittlerweile auch nicht mehr, wenn´s darum geht
 den Neuvertrag zu unterschreiben, sind sie eifrig, ist der Kunde aber erst mal "im Sack",
 unterscheiden sich die Hotlines und das Geschäftsgebaren nicht so grundsätzlich....

cp


----------



## Anonymous (26 August 2003)

Jungs, was haltet ihr davon, wenn ihr der Telekom mal eine Sicherheit anbietet (§ 19 TKV)?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (26 August 2003)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Die Telekom schaut nachher nur, was geschrieben wurde... alles was am Telefon stattgefunden hat.... ist wech.....



Ich habe Ende letzten Jahres drei zusätzliche Rufnummern für meinen ISDN-Anschluss haben wollen. Weil der kleinste Dienstweg der schnellste ist, habe ich die Hotline angerufen und das auch zugesagt bekommen. Erst im dritten Anlauf hat´s geklappt...
...und ab März blieben die Telefonrechnungen aus. Als ich wieder die Hotline anrief, erklärte man mir, dass ich jetzt Rechnung online habe. Wie das geht wusste keiner so genau. Ich hatte nicht mal ein Passwort um meine Online-Rechnung einzusehen und wie das wiederum gegangen ist, darauf gab´s dann nur noch die typischen Floskeln: "Müsste aber..." und "Kann nicht sein...", die ich mit "Das ist aber so." und "Da könnte ja jeder kommen" konterte. Die Hotline-Dame meinte, ich könnte das ganze wieder schriftlich rückgängig machen. Da bin ich dann geplatzt: "Ihr habt hier schriftlich nix vorwärts gemacht, was soll ich also rückgängig machen?" - Drei Monate lang hat sich das Telefonat um die Rechnung wiederholt...

Nur so am Rande zum Kundenservice bei der Telekom. Ich würde ja sagen, die lesen einem die Wünsche von den Augen ab...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (26 August 2003)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Jungs, was haltet ihr davon, wenn ihr der Telekom mal eine Sicherheit anbietet (§ 19 TKV)?


Warum? Die Forderung ist doch mit einer Einrede behaftet und die sollte man sich auch nicht von der Telekom ausreden lassen. Verzug besteht damit momentan keiner...



> Sperren dürfen frühestens zwei Wochen nach schriftlicher Androhung und unter Hinweis auf die Möglichkeit des Kunden, Rechtsschutz vor den Gerichten zu suchen, durchgeführt werden.


Hat die Mahnung eigentlich eine entsprechende Belehrung enthalten?


----------



## Anonymous (26 August 2003)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Gast schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Einrede wird durch eine Sicherheitsleistung nicht hinfällig. Die würde ich mir auch nicht ausreden lassen.

Fakt ist aber, dass die meisten vermeintlichen Gläubiger etwas ruhiger werden, wenn sie eine Sicherheit haben. Die Unruhe mit der Sperrung entsteht doch nur, weil die fürchten, nicht an ihr vermeintliches  Geld zu kommen.


----------



## Heiko (26 August 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Die Unruhe mit der Sperrung entsteht doch nur, weil die fürchten, nicht an ihr vermeintliches  Geld zu kommen.


Ich glaube eher, dass die Androhung der Sperrung ein Mittel sein soll, die Zahlung anzuschieben.
In manchen Fällen ist das zwar hart an der Grenze zur Nötigung (weil schlicht rechtswidrig), wird aber gerne genutzt.
Das ist so, wenn eine Forderung bestritten wird, und das Inkassounternehmen droht mit Schufa, Eintreibung über Gerichtsvollzieher, zusätzlichen Kosten etc. obwohl das Verfahren noch weit vor dieser Stufe ist.


----------



## Anonymous (26 August 2003)

hi nochmal.

also ich habe nun folgendes gemacht. habe erstmal ein fax an die telekom geschickt in der ich die ganze sache erkläre und die entsperrung fordere. und morgen schicke ich nochmal einen neuen einspruch gegen die rechnung, in dem ich auch das schreiben vom BSI und alles andere erwähne. das fax von heute habe ich mal hier für euch gepostet.
nachdem ich das fax verschickt habe war ich auch beim rechtsanwalt und der sagt klip und klar, dass der vorwand der telekom, dass ich mich nicht gemeldet habe und somit die ablehnung akzeptiert habe, schlichtweg falsch ist und nicht stimmt!
ganz davon abgesehen haben sie mich natürlich in der mahnung vor einer telefonsperrung gewarnt..das war am 15.08. jedoch hätten sie wenn überhaupt frühestens 14 tage nach dieser mahnung sperren dürfen (nach TKV §19) und das wäre der 29.08.  die haben also schon vorher gesperrt und das wird mächtig ärger geben. der rechtsanwalt hat gesagt ich habe erstmal alles richtig gemacht und ich soll nun auf eine reaktion warten. und ich soll auzf jeden fall schadensersatzansprüche geltend machen. okay hier das schreiben von mir

mfg
jenzke  


Ungerechtfertigte Sperrung unseres Anschlusses

Kundennummer: xxxxxxxxx
Buchungskonto: xxxxxxxxxx

										xxxxxxxx, 26.08.03

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

seit heute morgen ist unser Telefonanschluß gesperrt. Ein Anruf bei ihrer Servicestelle (13:45 Uhr Telefonat mit Frau xxxxxxe xxx, BackOffice xxxxx Team 4) ergab, dass diese Sperrung aufgrund offener 0190-Verbindungsentgelte von unseren letzten beiden Rechnungen RechnNr. xxxxxxxx vom 08.07.03 und RechnNr. xxxxxxxx vom 05.08.03 getätigt wurde. Gegen erste Rechnung wurde bereits Einspruch von uns erhoben und zwar mit unseren Schreiben vom 16.07.03. Dieser Einspruch wurde von Ihnen mit ihren Schreiben vom 01.08.03 (haben wir am 05.08.03 erhalten) abgelehnt. Gegen die letzte Rechnung vom 05.08.03, in der auch die strittigen 0190-Verbindungen enthalten sind, wurde von uns noch kein Einspruch eingereicht, was aber noch diese Woche passieren wird, wozu wir gesetzlich 4 Wochen Zeit haben! Wir hatten ihnen die Einzugsermächtigung entzogen und beide o.g. Rechnungen selbst überwiesen, und zwar über die gesamte Höhe abzüglich der 0190-Verbindungen. Denn wir sind ganz klar gewillt, unsere verbrauchten Einheiten zu bezahlen. Die 0190-Verbindungen wurden bewusst nicht überwiesen, da diese immer noch Streitthema sind.
Am 14.08. ging bei uns eine Mahnung ein, in der sie sowohl die offenen Beträge der ersten Rechnung, als auch schon der zweiten Rechnung gemahnt haben. Dabei ist anzuführen, dass wir 14 Tage Zeit haben die zweite Rechnung vom 05.08. zu bezahlen. Somit haben sie den Betrag dieser zweiten Rechnung schon nach 9 Tagen nach Erhalt der Rechnung gemahnt, das ist eine Frechheit. Wir hätten also noch bis zum 19.08.03 Zeit gehabt diese Rechnung zu begleichen. Es ist eine riesige Sauerei diesen Betrag dann schon am 14.08. zu mahnen.
Ganz davon abgesehen wurde die zweite Rechnung auch wieder in voller Höhe abzüglich der 0190-Verbindungen, gegen die wir noch Einspruch erheben werden, von und rechtzeitig innerhalb der 14 tägigen Zahlungsfrist überwiesen. Die Mahngebühren wurden von uns bewusst nicht beglichen, da wir diese auch nicht bezahlen werden!
Zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt haben wir also alle Forderungen der Telekom beglichen, nur die 0190-Verbindungen und die dazu angefallenen Mahn –und Zusatzkosten, welche noch Streitfrage sind, wurden nicht bezahlt.

Nach einem Gespräch mit ihren Chef, so die Aussage von Frau xxxxxx xxxxxx, hat sich ergeben, dass die seit heute bestehende Anschlußsperre gerechtfertigt sei. Laut Auffassung von Frau xxxx ist der Sachverhalt, dass wir uns seit dem 05.08.03 nicht mehr gemeldet hätten gleichzusetzen damit, dass wir die Ablehnung unseres Einspruches vom 01.08. akzeptieren.
Dies ist natürlich nicht der Fall! Ein Nichtreagieren innerhalb von 20 Tagen ist keinesfalls mit einer Aufhebung unseres Einspruches verbunden! Sie sollten sich besser in der Rechtssprechung informieren, dann wüssten sie diesen Fakt. Unser Einspruch wurde zwar von Ihnen abgelehnt, jedoch haben wir in keinster Weise irgendwann Ihre Ablehnung akzeptiert!!!
Ich habe Frau xxxx mitgeteilt, dass wir seit dem 01.08. mehrmals bei der Telekom Kundenbetreuung angerufen haben und den jeweils aktuellen Stand mitgeteilt haben. Doch von diesen Gesprächen ist kurioserweise nichts protokolliert. Wirklich sehr merkwürdig!
Frau xxxx hat mir unterstellt, was wirklich eine Frechheit ist, dass wir uns bei der Telekom nicht gemeldet hätten, wenn unser Anschluß nicht gesperrt worden wäre. Dies ist nichts als eine sehr bösartige Unterstellung, wenn nicht sogar eine Verleumdung! Denn gestern am 25.08.03 haben wir bei der Polizei eine Anzeige gegen Unbekannt gemacht und die strittigen 0190-Verbindungen der letzten beiden Rechnungen mit angegeben, Tagebuchnummer xxxxxxx.
Dies habe ich heute Nacht in einem Gespräch mit der Kundenbetreuung telefonisch mitgeteilt, natürlich ist auch davon seitens der Telekom wieder kein Nachweis vorhanden. Die Anzeige erhalten sie mit diesem Schreiben im Anhang. Dies sind wohl genug Fakten, dass wir uns auch ohne Sperrung bei der Telekom gemeldet hätten und auch gemeldet haben. Die Sperrung ist daher absolut ungerechtfertigt und in keinster Weise berechtigt. Ich habe Frau xxxxx auch mitgeteilt, dass ich diese Nacht nach weiterer Suche den Dialer, welcher die 0190-Verbindungen aufgebaut hat, gefunden habe und gesichert habe. Dies habe ich der Polizei heute morgen mitgeteilt. Der besagte Dialer ist eine neue Art von Dialer, die sich komplett ohne Zustimmung oder ohne Herunterladen von Zugangssoftware einwählt und 0190er Verbindungen aufbaut. Nach Aufbau löscht sich der Dialer und hinterlässt nur eine einzige unscheinbare Zahl.tmp Datei. Diese habe ich gesichert und diese ist auch der eindeutige Nachweis über den Dialer. Das Bundesamt für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik BSI (Schreiben im Anhang) hat in einem Schreiben mitgeteilt, dass diese Art von Dialer gesetzeswidrig sind und man als Opfer gegen den entsprechenden Betrag auf der Telefonrechnung Einwand erheben soll, was ich getan habe. Weiter ist aus dem Artikel zu erfahren, dass selbst bewährte Schutzprogramme gegen diesen illegalen und gesetzeswidrigen Dialer keinen Schutz bieten. Einen entsprechenden neuen Einwand mit Beilage dieser Dokumente des BSI werde ich noch diese Woche an die Telekom schicken.
Dies alles habe ich Frau xxxx so mitgeteilt doch sie bestand nach wie vor auf ihre Meinung, welche ich nicht akzeptieren kann. Sinngemäß teilte sie mir mit, dass die Sperrung, welche Hauptproblem dieses Schreibenn ist, erst dann aufgehoben wird, wenn wir die offenen 0190-Verbindungen bezahlen. Da diese aber wie eben beschrieben gesetzeswidrig zustande gekommen sind und die Polizei in mehreren Fällen gegen den Betreiber ermittelt, werde ich den Betrag der 0190 Verbindungen definitiv nicht bezahlen.
Es ist also offensichtlich, dass die Sperrung nach §19 TKV völlig unberechtigt ist! Hinzu kommt, dass unser Anschluß geschäftlich von der Firma xxxxxx mitgenutzt wird. Durch die Sperrung hat die Firma einen erheblich Geschäftsausfall zu melden, welchen wir Ihnen in Rechnung stellen werden, sollten sie die Sperrung nicht sofort aufheben!

Daher fordere ich sie auf, die Sperrung unseres Telefonanschlusses innerhalb der nächsten 2 Stunden aufzuheben. Eventuelle Gebühren für die Sperrung/Entsperrung werden wir nicht zahlen! Sollten unser Anschluss innerhalb der nächsten 2 Stunden nicht entsperrt sein und in seinen ursprünglichen Zustand vorliegen, so werden wir von oben genannten Schadensersatzansprüchen geltend machen. Anzeige gegen die Telekom erstatten und einen Anwalt aufsuchen!

Ich bitte um telefonischen Bescheid über die Entsperrung unseres Anschlusses per Telefon xxxxxxxx!

Diesen Schreiben wurde Ihnen gefaxt an xxxxxxxxxund an 0800/3301021


----------



## Anonymous (26 August 2003)

habe eben schon wieder veressen meinen nick anzugeben..das posting war natürlich von mir, jenzke. ich werd mich auch bald hier im forum reggen dann kann das ja nichtmehr passieren

mfg
jenzke


----------



## Anonymous (26 August 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moment!

§ 19 TKV schreibt eine schriftliche Androhung der Sperre vor. Die DTAG darf im Regelfall nicht auf die angeblich so verwerfliche Drohung verzichten. Das Gesetz ordnet die Androhung an.

Eine Sperre nach § 19 I Nr. 1 TKV unterbleibt nur dann, wenn

a) begründete Einwendungen erhoben wurden (da gehe ich von aus)

*UND*

b) Durchschnittsbetrag nach § 17 bezahlt oder eine Stundungsvereinbarung getroffen wurde.

Allerdings hätte die DTAG die 14 Tage abwarten müssen und die Sperre auf die Mehrwertdienste beschränken müssen. Das Verhalten der Telekom ist ein Verstoß gegen den Grundsatz der Verhältnismäßigkeit.

http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/tkv_1998/__19.html

Damit er die Sperre los wird, muss er die Telekomanteile der sechs davorliegenden Rechnungen addieren und den Durchschnitt berechnen. Diesen Betrag muß er mindestens bezahlt haben, um die Sperre vor Gericht erfolgreich bekämpfen zu können.

http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/tkv_1998/__17.html

Schadenersatzanspruch dürfte bestehen. 

Trotzdem würde ich der DTAG - um die Nerven der Sachbearbeiter zu beruhigen - Sicherheit leisten. Das dürfte die Entsperrung erheblich beschleunigen und schließlich bekommt der Geschädigte das Geld - wenn er am Ende gewinnt - mit Zins und Zinseszins wieder zurück.

Ich wünsche ihm jedenfalls viel Erfolg!


----------



## haudraufundschluss (26 August 2003)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Moment!
> 
> § 19 TKV schreibt eine schriftliche Androhung der Sperre vor. Die DTAG darf im Regelfall nicht auf die angeblich so verwerfliche Drohung verzichten. Das Gesetz ordnet die Androhung an.
> 
> ...



Die Einrede hat sich ja nicht gegen die komplette Telefonrechnung sondern nur gegen eine bestimmt Position gerichtet. Da schaut es dann wieder anders aus...

Außerdem würde mich immer noch interessieren, ob die Mahnung mit der Ankündigung der Sperre auch die notwendige Rechtsbelehrung enthalten hat. Wenn man es schon mit den Fristen nicht so genau hält, könnte die auch fehlen...


----------



## Anonymous (26 August 2003)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Die Einrede hat sich ja nicht gegen die komplette Telefonrechnung sondern nur gegen eine bestimmt Position gerichtet. Da schaut es dann wieder anders aus...



§ 19 I Ziff. 1 TKV wendet sich an den Zugangsnetzbetreiber (idR DTAG) und normiert deren Zurückbehaltungsrecht. Danach ist die Zulässigkeit der Sperre davon abhängig, dass der Kunde 

a) in Verzug ist

*UND*

b) der Rückstand mindestens 75 EUR beträgt

Dabei ist es völlig unerheblich, aus wievielen DTAG-Posten sich die 75 EUR ergeben. Es können sogar Posten aus verschiedenen Rechnungszeiträumen sein.

Wenn der Kunde Einwendungen erhoben hat, dann greift § 17, 19 IV TKV.

http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/tkv_1998/__19.html
http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/tkv_1998/__17.html



			
				haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem würde mich immer noch interessieren, ob die Mahnung mit der Ankündigung der Sperre auch die notwendige Rechtsbelehrung enthalten hat. Wenn man es schon mit den Fristen nicht so genau hält, könnte die auch fehlen...



Ich bekenne mich zu meiner letzten DTAG-Mahnung:



> Bitte beachten Sie, dass wir bei weiterem Zahlungsverzug weitere vertragliche Leistungen ohne nochmalige Ankündigung verweigern und ausserdem fristlos kündigen können. Soweit sich der Zahlungsverzug auf einen Telefon- oder Datenanschluss bezieht und eine entsprechende Sicherheitsleistung nicht vorliegt, sind wir, gemäß § 19 Telekommunikations-Kundenschutzverordnung (TKV) zu einer kostenpflichtigen Sperre berechtigt. Sie bleiben in diesem Fall verpflichtet, die monatlichen Entgelte zu begleichen. Gegen diese Sperre können Sie Rechtsschutz vor den ordentlichen Gerichten suchen.



Wie du siehst, hat die DTAG ein perfektes Standardschreiben.


----------



## Anonymous (26 August 2003)

nabend.

genau das, was mein vorredner eben zitiert hat, wollte ich auch eben abtippen. in der mahnung ist also schon erwähnt, dass sie den anschluß sperren können.
nur sprechen in meinem fall 2 dinge dagegen.
einerseits hat die telekom mein nichtreagieren als akzeptieren der ablehnung aufgefasst, was laut rechtsanwalt unzulässig ist.
und zweitens hat die telekom nicht die 14 tage nach der mahnung abgewartet, bevor mein anschluß gesperrt wurde. sie habe ihn schon nach 11 tagen gesperrt, was somit laut $19 TKV auch nicht zulässig ist.
ich werde denen, wenn sie die sperre nich aufheben, wirklich alles in rechnung stellen, und auf schadensersatzansprüche für die der firma entgangenen geschäfte sind garantiert..und das wir einiges mehr als der streitwert! ich werde mich darauf berufen, dass der anschluß 3 tage zu früh gesperrt wurde. in den 3 tagen hätte ich mich längst nochmal mit der telekom schriftlich in verbindung gesetzt, da ich den dialer gefunden habe und bei der polizei strafanzeige erstellt habe.
meine rechtsanwältin hat mir auf jeden fall bestätigt, dass ich auf der richtigen seite bin und im recht bin, die sperrung also a) zu früh und b) nicht eindeutig berechtigt geschalten wurde.
die telekom will und kleinen bürgern doch mit der sperre nur drohen, damit wir schnell die offenen gebühren zahlen, damit wieder alles in butter ist. doch da sind die bei mir falsch. genauso, wie die mir druck machen, so werde ich denen mit den schadensersatzforderungen mal etwas druck machen. die haben sich da echt den falschen ausgesucht!

mfg
jenzke


----------



## Heiko (26 August 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Heiko schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Frage ist die:
wenn ich als Kunde Einwände gegen einen bestimmten Rechnungsposten habe und den Rest bezahle und anschließend meine Einwendung geltend mache, dann sollte das damit erledigt sein.
Ich spreche ja nicht vom konkreten Fall, eher vom gemeinen Durchschnitt. Da ist es eben oft so (auch bei der DTAG, aber nicht ausschließlich), dass mit irgendwelchen halbseidenen Folgen gedroht wird, die aber nicht gezwungenermaßen eintreten (Beispiel: "wenn Sie jetzt nicht zahlen, kommen exorbitante Kosten auf Sie zu"). Die Kostenfrage stellt sich erst, wenn das Gericht zu einer Entscheidung gekommen ist, und nicht schon im außergerichtlichen Mahnverfahren.
Genauso strittig ist, ob man bestrittene Forderungen überhaupt an ein Inkassobüro übertragen darf.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (26 August 2003)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Sperre nach § 19 I Nr. 1 TKV unterbleibt nur dann, wenn
> 
> a) begründete Einwendungen erhoben wurden (da gehe ich von aus)
> 
> ...



Darum geht´s mir. Im konkreten Fall geht es um eine Mehrwertposition und nicht um den kompletten Rechnungsbetrag der Telekom. Nur diese ist mit einer Einrede behaftet und entsprechend würde geschaut, ob bereits in den vorherigen Rechnungen Mehrwertdienstleistungen berechnet und erbracht wurden und daraus das Mittel berechnet...


----------



## Anonymous (27 August 2003)

so, ich habe der telekom jetzt nochmal einen saftigen brief geschrieben, der morgen direkt an die dtag geht. ich werde euch im laufenden halten. die sperrung des telefons ist natürlich immer noch nicth aufgehoben...

mfg
jenzke


----------



## Anonymous (27 August 2003)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Darum geht´s mir. Im konkreten Fall geht es um eine Mehrwertposition und nicht um den kompletten Rechnungsbetrag der Telekom. Nur diese ist mit einer Einrede behaftet und entsprechend würde geschaut, ob bereits in den vorherigen Rechnungen Mehrwertdienstleistungen berechnet und erbracht wurden und daraus das Mittel berechnet...



§ 17 TKV sieht vor:



			
				§ 17 TKV schrieb:
			
		

> ...durchschnittliche Entgeltforderung des jeweiligen Anbieters aus den unbeanstandet gebliebenen sechs zurückliegenden Abrechnungszeiträumen zugrunde gelegt...



Wird da nicht ehr auf das gesamte Forderungsvolumen eines Anbieters abgestellt? Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Anonymous (27 August 2003)

holla.

ich wollte nur mitteilen, das seit heute mein telefon wieder freigeschalten ist, jedoch ohne anruf oder irgendeine meldung seitens der telekom.
ob sie das nun wegen meinem netten fax, was ich gestern hingeschickt habe (siehe vorheriges posting) oder wegen des briefes, den ich zusätzlich noch an die telekom geschrieben habe...fakt ist, dass sie wohl doch etwas "schiss" bekommen haben nach der androhung der schadensersatzansprüche usw.
das zeigt ganz klar, dass man die telekom wirklich mal mit ihren eigenen mitteln schlagen kann..nämlich einfach nur einschüchtern und etwas druck ausüben. zumal die telekom einen oft mit leeren drohungen ankommt, welche sie eh nicht so ohne weiteres in erwägung ziehen können.
füt mich stellt sich noch die frage, ob es richtig war, dass die telekom meinen anschluß schon 11 tage nach der mahnung gesperrt hatte. denn laut tkv §19 hätte sie das erst nach 14 tagen machen dürfen. und tkv $19 absatz 3 trifft so denke ich nicht auf meinen fall zu, denn ich habe ja meine rechnung an sich bezahlt, nur halt die 0190 gebühren nicht...
ich werde hier weiter informierenb wie es weiter geht und meinen schriftverkehr melden..ich werde im nächsten posting auch noch den brief posten, den ich noch an die telekom geschrieben hatte.
wenn die sache erledigt ist und alles geklärt ist, dann werde ich unter umständen, insofern mir vorher meine anwältin zustimmt, dass ich im recht bin, gegen die telekom eine anzeige machen, da sie gegen tkv §19 verstoßen haben und vorzeitig gesperrt haben. das ist es mir wert und ich denke die dtag soll ruhig mal sehen dass sie mit ihren kunden, ohne die sie nun mal nicht existieren könnte, nicht wie mit kaspern herumspringen kann. wäre natürlich nix besonderes, aber es wäre eine innere befriedigung, wenn sie diesen prozess verlieren würde!
was denkt ihr dazu? würde sich so eine anzeige lohnen??
und ich bin mal gespannt, wie sie sich nun ebtscheiden, wass mit den aufgelaufenen 0190 gebühren passiert, da sie ja durch diesen ,mehr oder weniger gestzteswirdrigenen selbstlöschenden tialer zustande gekommen sind.

also so long
jenzke


----------



## Anonymous (27 August 2003)

ich meinte oben natürlich TKV §19 absatz 2 punkt 3

mfg
jenzke


----------



## haudraufundschluss (27 August 2003)

Comedian1 schrieb:
			
		

> haudraufundschluss schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



§ 17 TKV fängt so an:



> Ist davon auszugehen, dass für Verbindungen berechnete Entgeltforderungen unrichtig sind, ohne daß ihre richtige Höhe feststellbar ist,...



Kann es sein, dass Du die Voraussetzungen übersehen hast, die die Rechtsfolge begründen???


----------



## Dino (27 August 2003)

Jenzke schrieb:
			
		

> holla.
> 
> ... gegen die telekom eine anzeige machen, da sie gegen tkv §19 verstoßen haben und vorzeitig gesperrt haben. das ist es mir wert und ich denke die dtag soll ruhig mal sehen dass sie mit ihren kunden, ohne die sie nun mal nicht existieren könnte, nicht wie mit kaspern herumspringen kann...



Wass soll denn bei einer Anzeige wegen Verstoßes gegen die TKV § 19 herauskommen?
Wenn Du durch die Sperrung Deines Anschlusses einen konkreten und nachweisbaren wirtschaftlichen Schaden/Nachteil erlitten hast, kannst Du ggf. zivilrechtliche Ansprüche geltend machen. Das sollte dann Dein Anwalt aufdröseln.
Ansonsten denke ich, dass alles weitere nichts bringt, was Deiner Berfriedigung dienlich wäre. Wie wäre es, wenn Du Deiner Verärgerung eher dadurch Nachdruck verleihst, wenn Du den Vorgang zum Anlass nimmst, der Firma Dein Vertrauen zu entziehen.
Vertrauen ist nun mal die Grundlage für eine geschäftliche Beziehung. Und auch ein TK-Unternehmen muss merken, dass sie nicht gottähnlich von oben herab mit ihren Kunden umgehen kann. Die Kunden sind es, die den Erfolg eines Unternehmens ausmachen. Und wenn die eines Tages nicht mehr da sind, wird sich auch der letzte Mitarbeiter zur Kenntnis nehmen müssen, dass man an dem Ast sägt, auf dem man sitzt.

Gruß
Dino


----------



## Anonymous (27 August 2003)

@ Dino

ja da hast du recht, da ist was wahres dran.
und wie gesagt..ich werde erstmal abwarten was in hinsicht auf die offenen gebühren passiert und ob die telekom von einer zahlung absieht.
wenn das der fall sein sollte, dann ist es ja auch schonmal ein guter schritt der telekom in die positive richtung.
ich melde mich..

mfg
jenzke


----------

